# Magasin sur Avignon



## AuGie (4 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Depuis peu j'habite prés d'Avignon et je cherche des adresses de magasin sympa et fiables sur Avignon ou alentours.

J'en ai trouvé quelque uns sur les pages jaunes mais j'aurait besoin d'avis 

Notamment pour le prochain achat de Tiger


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

Je te conseille le "Boozefighter club café" à méthamis.

Le top, du caviar..


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2005)

Je sent une pointe d'ironie


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2005)

il y a international computer a avignon


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Je sent une pointe d'ironie


Tu vas la sentir la pointe d'ironie toute à l'heure...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

va a ce rdv 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3116725#post3116725


tu auras l'occasion de connaitre notre roberto et 
avoir les plus belles adresses d'avignon    :love:


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a international computer a avignon



Depuis mes emmerdes avec IC Marseille, j'évite assez activement cette enseigne


----------

